# Help Deciding which Template Transfer Machine to Buy



## hanna04 (Mar 4, 2015)

I'm looking to start out making my own designs - both words and images - and then create a Rhinestone template of that design. Right now, I'm looking to make designs for myself so I'm not ready to invest thousands, but I am willing to spend a few hundred on a machine.

1) Is there a machine out there for someone who is starting out that doesn't break the bank?

2) Does a Cricut or Silhouette machine work for making templates?

3) I've tried to find a document out there that's a great starting place to help someone decide/know what tools, software, rhinestones, etc. to buy, but since there's sooo much out here, it was hard to find. If anyone has a link they can share, that would be helpful!

Please let me know if I missed some details above that would be helpful to know in order to answer my question.

Thank You!


----------



## n2mouse (Nov 1, 2012)

If You have the money, buy a Graphtec cutter. I have had horrible experience with the cheaper GCC cutters (3 bad ones in one year). And he smaller hobby cutters like Silhouette/Cricut don't allow for large projects because of their small width. I would say if you want to run a business AT LEAST 24" wide. 

Also, if you only do rhinestone templates, you don't need an optical eye. But be aware that you could add some vinyl to your design and then an optical eye would be an asset. I made the mistake of not buying one with it and regretted it.

Good luck!


----------



## chunkymonkey (Jul 7, 2010)

I started on the Silhouette and highly recommend it and it does work perfectly fine for cutting templates. I have since moved to something bigger and better but I still use the Silhouette with small jobs as it sits nicely on my desk. The software is a bit elementary but it does cut. If you are just starting out it is worth it to not break the bank. As N2Mouse said though it wont handle huge jobs but for basic templates you'll be fine. It is a great little machine for the money. Don't have high expectations for the software though. Good Luck.


----------



## hanna04 (Mar 4, 2015)

Thank you both for the information, it will be helpful in making a decision!!


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

I purchased my "15" KNK groove-e cutter from SandyMcc (forum member) 4 years ago. Not sure if she is still around. She was very helpful in the set up and any following questions/issues through these years. The cutter has not broken down and is still in daily use. It has paid for itself very quickly. The actual cutting space is 13" which is plenty not just to do tee shirts but many other products. My cutter was $599 and came KNK studio software (winpc sign lab)to create my templates. Plenty of video tutorials to teach you everything you need to know. I even had a computer crash after my dongles were used and KNKUSA gave me a new set of dongles to use. Customer service goes a long way in my book.
I also bought a 15x15 heat press at the same time from Suni. That was $250. No problems, still being used. I would get a 16x20 next time I purchase. Auto open feature also very helpful.
Hope this helps!


----------



## n2mouse (Nov 1, 2012)

Thank you Eric! Your input makes me consider KNK for my next cutter. One of the many reasons why I won't ever buy a GCC cutter again is because of their horrible customer service among other things. Could you tell if your KNK has an optical eye or what the lowest price on a KNK cutter with optical eye would be?

Thanks,
Nadine


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

check out this...Your #1 Source for Computerized Cutting Machines and Supplies.


----------

